# Kindles mysteriously deregistered from account



## Observer72 (Jan 11, 2010)

Has anyone had this happen?  I installed Kindle for PC.  It showed no books archived; so, I selected "Sync and Check for New Items" from the Kindle for PC menu -- no luck.  When I went to "Manage Your Kindle",  There were no books in my account (there should be many) and the only device registered was Kindle for PC.  My wife and I each have a Kindle successfully registered for over six months with no problems.  Using the menu on my Kindle, I selected "View Archived Items" and all my books were visible.  I have sent Amazon customer service an email about this and will post their response.  Just wanted to know if anyone had worked this out in the past.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards.  Sorry you're having a problem.  
Did you email Amazon CS or Kindle CS?  You might get a better answer with Kindle CS.
Good luck.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I've heard of this at least one other time; please keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you have another account at Amazon, that's probably the one your Kindles are registered on?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^That's right.  That happened to me a long time ago.  I had an old account I had forgot about and somehow they got mixed up.  One quick call to KCS and the old account was deleted and everything has been fine since.
deb


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine did it once.... I couldn't get it to sync to my ipod but it would download books. I logged in and it was registered under my "other devices".... was very strange. I reregistered it and it has stayed put since.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> ^^That's right. That happened to me a long time ago. I had an old account I had forgot about and somehow they got mixed up. One quick call to KCS and the old account was deleted and everything has been fine since.
> deb


Yes,that happened to me once, too. They have a very strange system at Amazon where you can't change or update your password; if you try to, then it creates a new account. If you log into the wrong account, you won't see your Kindles, books, etc.

Call CS. They can see your accounts and will ask you for your passwords. This might be the problem.

L


----------



## Observer72 (Jan 11, 2010)

OK The situation was resolved by Kindle CS and a few of your posts referenced the problem.  Yes, I had another amazon account with the same email address but a different password.  I have resolved the conflict and all is well.  Thanks to everyone for the quick and helpful response.  I'm new to KindleBoards and your response is impressive.
Thanks, again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad to hear it's all worked out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Observer72 said:


> OK The situation was resolved by Kindle CS and a few of your posts referenced the problem. Yes, I had another amazon account with the same email address but a different password. I have resolved the conflict and all is well. Thanks to everyone for the quick and helpful response. I'm new to KindleBoards and your response is impressive.
> Thanks, again.


Observer, glad it got resolved!

Now we can officially welcome you to KindleBoards and congratulate you on your first posts! Now that you've found out first hand what a great place this is, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself. Be sure to check out the Free and Bargain book threads in the Book Bazaar as well as all the great books that our KB authors make available!

Betsy


----------

